# 6 Pompano and lots of fun fishing!!!!



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

We got another chance to go fishing on Saturday. Set up and in the water by 8 AM but with no wind and already hot. First strike of the day was a pompano. Reeled it in all the way, to about 5 foot from the beach, and he got off. Next a school of blue runners came through because that was the next six fish we caught. Next were two catfish on the same line. Finally we got the first pompano of the day. Had about an hour of nothing with bait still on when we checked the lines. The next couple of hours were mixture of lots of blue runners and some more pompano. After lunch had a huge hit and started reeling. Saw a flash of white way out and knew it was a nice pompano. Well it wasn't to be as he broke the line. Then it got real slow with only a remora, one more catfish, some blue runners and one of the biggest lady fish we ever caught, 24"! Last big hit was a biggie. We got another pompano all the way on the beach and right at that time the line broke. A wave came in and took him back out. Had to watch he swim away. That was the second time today! We ended the day around 4:30 with 6 pompano, 1 remora, 3 catfish, 1 lady fish, and at least 20 blue runners. All fish were caught on sand fleas. Fun day with friends and fish!! Thanks JC.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

That is a good sized ladyfish. I hope that you enjoyed the pompano for dinner tonight.


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

Where was this?


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Nice report!!


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

"Where was this?"

I don't think it was P'cola or Navarre as there is no "weed" washed up on the beach in the pics. The P'cola Beach cam is still showing a good bit of leftover weed. I've heard a few recent reports of pompano west of Gulf Shores, so it may be over there. Anyway, It's a nice mess of fish for sure!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of pompano ! Way to go!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

FunkyHomosapien said:


> Where was this?


We fish from FT Morgan to Perdido...for this bunch of fish we were in the Gulf Shores area.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch, thanks for posting, will give it a go this week...


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Very nice report ffpomp. I would like to know your set up if you don't mind to share. Rod,reel,line ,rig,weight and are you wading out to cast? How far out? I have tried different techniques with no luck at all. I am going to catch one of those pomps one of these days. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

Penn720 said:


> "Where was this?"
> 
> I don't think it was P'cola or Navarre as there is no "weed" washed up on the beach in the pics. The P'cola Beach cam is still showing a good bit of leftover weed. I've heard a few recent reports of pompano west of Gulf Shores, so it may be over there. Anyway, It's a nice mess of fish for sure!


Thanks. I think I'm gonna start calling you sherlock haha.


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Sounds like someone needs some new line with all of those breaks.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

ifish911 said:


> Very nice report ffpomp. I would like to know your set up if you don't mind to share. Rod,reel,line ,rig,weight and are you wading out to cast? How far out? I have tried different techniques with no luck at all. I am going to catch one of those pomps one of these days. Thanks for any help!!


There is always a lot of prayer...Then I tie my own rigs with 3 hooks. Using a 2/0 circle hook and with different color corks. The bait is always live sand fleas, reeling it and checking my bait every 30 minutes. When I cast out I usually stagger my rods for different depths. Rod and reels, there are many different combo you can use, you can't go wrong with a Penn and a 10'-12' serf rod.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Fisherwill said:


> Sounds like someone needs some new line with all of those breaks.


Yeah I heard that! I always start the year out with new line on my reels. Just didn't notice the damaged line.


----------

